# Falla Pioneer Graphic Equalizer Sg-9



## chalimixster (May 24, 2008)

hola k tal amigos foristas... tengo un probema, tengo un ecualizador  pioneer graphic equalizer sg-9 el cual me esta fallando, y quisiera su asesoria para poder repararlo, espero y lo conocscan sino abajo les dejo un link donde pueden ver su fotografia, por si recuerdan haber reparado alguno...

bueno el problema es el siguiente, se esucha un ruido en los parlante como que algo hierve, esto solo al poner a funcionar la ecualizacion, todas las bandas le funcionan perfectamete regulan perfecto solo tiene este problema que al ponerlo a ecualizar, ecualiza pero con ese ruido de fondo que distorciona el sonido, me gustaria saber que es parta poder reparlo pues da muy buena clarida de sonido, jeje hasta que le parecio esta falla...

les agrasco su atensión y sus asesorias¡¡¡¡¡

gracias¡¡¡

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIONEER-SG-9-12...51465284QQihZ015QQcategoryZ3271QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dano (May 24, 2008)

Primero abrelo y revisa que no alla nada raro. Ej: capacitores inflados, etc.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

Como dijo Mr. Dano revisa los candensadores, sobre todo los de la fuente, si podes cambialos, ya que tienen varios años por lo que veo, tambien controla que las masas sean masas .


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

Buenas, por lo que dices altera los dos canales, luego es algo común a los dos, revisa la alimentación, alguna resistencia de carbón que este recalentada o condensadores con fugas, o una soldadura fria.

Suerte


----------



## chalimixster (May 25, 2008)

ok compañeros¡¡¡  muchas gracias por sus respuestas¡¡... la verdad es que si ya tiene sus añitos ese acualizador, jejej.....pues ya lo he revisado y tenia mucha pasta para soldar entre los circuitos por todos lados, s ela limpie creyendo k esa era la falla, pero la falla siguio, por eso me decidi a postear el tema.  

Todo se ve normal, bueno una k otra soldadilla k se le ha dado por ahy `pues ya se le han cambiado los transistores de corriente, y uno k otro condensador, pero  la mayoría son viejos, asi k cambiare todos de un jalon ¡ ¡ ¡.... los cambiare luego les cuento¡¡¡¡¡ 


saludos desde México¡¡¡¡


----------



## mava710206 (May 26, 2008)

Primero: El ruido se encuentra presente desde el momento de Prender el equipo?

Segundo: El equipo empieza trabajando bien y al cabo de un rato (20-30 minutos o mas) empieza a meter el ruido?

Tercero: El ruido se hace presente en cuanto empiezas a mover los controles de tono del ecualizador?.

Si tu caso es el primero, el problema es Fuente, no hay de otra, y este problema se refiere a filtraje principalmente, tambien puede ser un voltaje en exceso, lo primero que tienes que revisar son tus voltajes, y despues revisar el filtraje.

Si tu caso es el segundo, algo esta haciendo tu equipo se caliente, yo revisaria las conexiones de salida del ecualizador si son correctas y no se esten  cruzando en un punto entre el ecualizador y la etapa de potencia, probaria con otra etapa de potencia, con otros cables, y con otra fuente de sonido, estoy hablando de que se caliente los circuitos de salida de tu ecualizador y/o fuente de alimentacion.

Si tu caso es el tercero, los controles se encuentran sucios, para limpiarlos no utilices ningun tipo de liquido, yo inyecto aire comprimido y el problema en un 90% de las veces se soluciona, si el problema persiste, reviso soldaduras frias, en los controles, si persiste cambio el control.

Todo esto en el entendido que tu equipo se encuentre perfectamente aterrizado.

Saludos 

Estamos en linea


----------



## chalimixster (May 9, 2010)

hola buenas tarde*S* compañeros..antes que nada les quiero agradecer sus respuestas..y bueno revivir un po*C*o el tema *QUE* ya hace varios pero varios meses *QUE* no lo revisaba.... bueno les cuento,  le cambie todo el filtraje y resistencias de la fuente, el problema sigue...  el compañero mava me da unas opciones,,, yo considero que es la numero 2  mi problema, pues  si dejo el equipo un buen rato sin trabajar.....lo conecta y tr*A*baja perfectamente al cabo de unos  10█minutos inicia con ese problema del ruido,  lo descon*E*cto y lo enciendo pero continua igual, si lo dejo reposar un buen rato...vamos por lo menos un dia entero..vue*L*ve a trabajar igual asi c*O*mo 5-10 minutos y otra ves,  si lo conecto inmediatamente continua igual.  tomando en cuenta las observaciones del compañero mava  eh medido los voltajes de la fuente y es 25- / 25+   no se que voltaje maneje el eq.  necesitaria revisar los planos, los diagramas...o no se de que otra manera pueda saber el voltaje correcto que debe de llevar.... otra cosa eh notado que todos los componentes, resistensias y transistores de la fuente se calientan ¡ ¡......  
espero su cooperacion...gracias compañeros¡¡¡

un saludo desde Mexico¡¡¡


----------



## eduardo sueyras (Ago 1, 2015)

buenas 

tengo un ecualizador pioneer sg 90 y tengo un problema igual, cuando activo el boton de efecto le introduce un ruido de "scratch" que sale por los parlantes.
quisiera saber si solucionaste tu problema y a que se debió, que me recomiendas?
gracias


----------



## josco (Ago 2, 2015)

el ruido se queda o solo se escuchas cuando oprimes el switch? si se queda pueden ser capacitores electroliticos. si lo hace solo al activarlo y desaparece puede ser el switch lo que este sucio o gastado. por  la edad a veces se oxidan.


----------



## Pozipozi (Feb 27, 2019)

Buenas tardes foreros...soy nuevo en ésto y tengo el mismo problema con el Pioneer SG9 q*ue* chisporrea cuando se calienta , ¿Alguien ha dado con la solución? Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------

